# Black Library Horus Heresy characters in art



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Just seen a post by Slaine with drawings of many of our favourite HH characters over in the art section. Amazing stuff and worth a look if you like your Horus Heresy. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1287763#post1287763


----------



## khaosgurl (Jul 8, 2012)

I really love that picture, having all the characters together is awesome.


----------

